# Charleston, SC



## cavman138 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey guys,

Its been a while and I've been living down in Corpus Christi, TX for the last two and half years and haven't been bass fishing since I left Virginia. Now I'm moving to Charleston, SC in month. Can anyone give some advise on some shore fishing spots in Charleston, Summerville, Ladson area? I'm not sure when or if I'll be able to get my boat down there and have really been itching to fish.


----------

